# Help with applying for a Fiance Visa



## SummerLoving (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm living in the UK and my fiance lives in the USA. I want to move there to be with him and I need some guidelines on the process. I would appreciate it if someone could answer the following questions for me. 

Is it true that he must earn $19,400 to support me?

How old do you have to be to go and get married to your fiance in the USA?

Does my fiance have to live on his own or can I move into his family's home once I am there and married?

Where does the visa interview take place? 

I am very confused about the process as well! Could someone simply explain what to do next? and so on? 

Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Is it true that he must earn $19,400 to support me?

YES thats the minimum for this year ..it goes up every year .... 2 can hardly live on that 

18 is the very minimum age .. but foolhardy 

where you live in not an issue

at the consulate in London 

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Visa Process Flowchart and Timeline

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently$19400 ..


----------



## SummerLoving (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your help! I appreciate it. 

Would it be possible once I have the Fiance visa to go and marry him within 2 weeks and then return home while the process finishes? reason being I have a lot to deal with (packing, selling of items in my apartment here) and then return to the states when the process has finished/when i apply for my permanent residency? So I would apply for my permanent residency back here in the UK?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

SummerLoving said:


> Thanks for all your help! I appreciate it.
> 
> Would it be possible once I have the Fiance visa to go and marry him within 2 weeks and then return home while the process finishes? reason being I have a lot to deal with (packing, selling of items in my apartment here) and then return to the states when the process has finished/when i apply for my permanent residency? So I would apply for my permanent residency back here in the UK?


If you just want to marry in the US and then leave, you can fly in on the VWP, get married and then leave back to the UK. You don't need any special visa for this BUT you must leave after the wedding.

Your husband then applies for a spouse visa for you (process takes about 6 to 8 months). Once the visa is issued you enter the US and will be a permanent resident upon entry. See below for spouse visa details

Bringing Spouses to Live in the United States as Permanent Residents | USCIS

The fiance visa allows you to marry in the US, and then adjust status to a permanent resident while remaining in the US. Flying in on the VWP and marrying does NOT allow you to remain in the US to adjust status.


----------



## SummerLoving (Sep 10, 2013)

That sounds fantastic! Thats a much better idea. Where do I apply for VWP? and what are the rules?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

SummerLoving said:


> That sounds fantastic! Thats a much better idea. Where do I apply for VWP? and what are the rules?


Have you never flown to the US? Have you met your fiance?

The Visa Waiver program allows certain nationalities to enter the US as a tourist without a special visa. You need to get ESTA clearance

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/

This allows you to remain in the US for up to 90 days only.


----------



## SummerLoving (Sep 10, 2013)

I've never been to the US but we have met several time here in the UK whilst he has been vacationing. 

My question is, the first time I go to the US, can we get married? (I'm planning to go in May 14) - Do I literally go over there for two weeks get married and return home? Do we need to prove our relationship is genuine? What other items do I need to take with me?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

SummerLoving said:


> I've never been to the US but we have met several time here in the UK whilst he has been vacationing.
> 
> My question is, the first time I go to the US, can we get married? (I'm planning to go in May 14) - Do I literally go over there for two weeks get married and return home? Do we need to prove our relationship is genuine? What other items do I need to take with me?


You'll need a return ticket and, in case the Immigration officer asks questions as to your intentions in the US - and you respond "getting married", proof of ties to the UK so that you don't stay in the US (job, rent agreement, bank account etc).

No special visa is required to do this, but your fiance should check with his local city/town authorities that they don't require a special licence etc.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

SummerLoving said:


> That sounds fantastic! Thats a much better idea. Where do I apply for VWP? and what are the rules?


Big mistake....a spousal visa can take over a year 
but its your decision


----------



## SummerLoving (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a lot to deal with when i get home so it taking up to a year is not a problem, a s long as I eventually make it out there.

The thing that worries me is, how likely is it that we'll get married and I'll be declined a spouse visa? Is that just a risk I take?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SummerLoving said:


> I have a lot to deal with when i get home so it taking up to a year is not a problem, a s long as I eventually make it out there.
> 
> The thing that worries me is, how likely is it that we'll get married and I'll be declined a spouse visa? Is that just a risk I take?


Do you have skeletons in the closet? Does he? Does he meet the income requirements for Affidavit of Support?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> Big mistake....a spousal visa can take over a year


I'm not seeing that on current processing times. Sure, if you wait for an I-130 to go through on its own it takes longer, but that's not the process you'd follow. You would file an I-129F (for a CR-1) immediately upon receiving notice of USCIS's receipt of the I-130. Do that and the process is just as fast as the K-1.

There's so much misinformation on this point that it's really important to get the correct information better known.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> I'm not seeing that on current processing times. Sure, if you wait for an I-130 to go through on its own it takes longer, but that's not .


I had one complete last week took 14 months with no AP 
amonth before one completed in 10 months
it just sems to vary wildly


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Were those 10 and 14 month periods with or without the I-129F/CR-1 follow-up application?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Were those 10 and 14 month periods with or without the I-129F/CR-1 follow-up application?


The process, of applying with an I-130, followed a few weeks later by an I-129f, just is not working any more. The small print is "if the I-130 arrives to NVC first, the I-129f will be ignored". The I-130 ALWAYS arrives first.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> The small print is "if the I-130 arrives to NVC first, the I-129f will be ignored". The I-130 ALWAYS arrives first.


Well, maybe, but once you get an I-797C back (USCIS acknowledging receipt of the I-130) it's free to file an I-129F (except for postage). I would file the followup I-129F.


----------



## smtha81 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey!
I recently moved to the US with a K1 Visa. I got all the info and tips needed on visajourney dot com
I highly recommend you to go and look at the guides and forums on that website. It's made things so much easier for me and my now husband.
Good luck!


----------

